# tarpon in SPI?



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Any reports of sightings or catch at the Padre jettys?

thanks :help:


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

We havnt seen many the past couple weeks. My uncle had a Tarpon Charter last saturday and only saw two tiny ones roll all morning. About 4 weeks ago we landed a 7' 135lber and a few days after that we saw about 20 roll one morning but they werent biting. Once the cold fronts started rolling through things have slowed way down. We are going out this afternoon to look for some now that we've had a few days of warm weather. Ill report back.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

No Tarpon this afternoon. This Tarpon season is pretty much over. Water is pretty cool at the jetties. Also until someone gets the shrimp boat off the south jetties nothing is probably going to show up. Its leaking Diesel and the incoming tide is sucking it in.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Report it to the authorities as that is a violation of the law. They can be held accountable for the fuel spill.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

great white fisherman said:


> Report it to the authorities as that is a violation of the law. They can be held accountable for the fuel spill.


lol!........... as if they don't already know

:spineyes:



*Shrimp boat waits for salvage efforts*



November 30, 2008 - 7:23 AM
Island Breeze

The shrimp boat that ran aground on the south jetty at the Brazos Santiago Pass was still on the rocks Saturday afternoon.
The shrimp boat was out of Aransas Pass, and it struck the jetty during a period of stormy weather and low visibility.
Immediately after the shipwreck the Coast Guard from the South Padre Island station rescued the crew and declared the inlet safe for navigation. A ruptured fuel tank spilled diesel fuel into the water, but a floating containment boom kept it from spreading.
The Coast Guard does not perform salvage work. A spokesman said it was up to the owner of the boat to recover his property.
Telephone calls to Billy Kenon, owner of the only marine salvage company listed in the South Padre Island-Port Isabel telephone directory, were not returned.
Another local company that might be used in such an operation is Tow Boat Inc., owned by Rick Eckstrom.
However,he has been out of town and when contacted was not aware there had been a shipwreck.
About 2 p.m. Saturday two boats could be seen maneuvering around the wreck.
One of the two, a white vessel, appeared to be another shrimp boat. The other, partially hidden from sight by the rocks of the jetty, could have been a salvage boat.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I saw them trying to pull it off this morning but havnt checked it this afternoon. Did they get it off?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

friend of mine caught three smaller ones out of bolivar about a week ago.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

JWHPOPEYE said:


> I saw them trying to pull it off this morning but havnt checked it this afternoon. Did they get it off?


The wrecked shrimp boat F/V Rhianna out of Palacious, Texas was still stranded on the end of the south jetty at Brazos-Santiago Pass on Tuesday afternoon.

The pilot of the boat, unfamiliar with the pass, was trying to enter port during a period of stormy weather and low visibility when it struck the rocks of the jetty.

The United States Coast Guard rescued the three crewmen, one of whom was taken to a local hospital for treatment of minor injuries. The local unit also placed a containment boom around the boat because of leaking diesel fuel.

The boat is entering its second week perched on the jetty. Last Saturday activity could be seen, with two other boats working around the stranded one. Rough seas have made salvage work all but impossible.

The Coast Guard initially said the owner of the boat is responsible for its salvage. However, the boat's owner told the Coast Guard he had no money to pay for retrieving the boat, according to Petty Officer First Class Natalie Virgin of the Victoria station, who was on the scene today.
"So the Coast Guard federalized the operation," she explained. "That means it will probably end up as an artificial reef somewhere."

Two tanker trucks from Mid-State Environmental Services stood by in Isla Blanca Park. "They are here just in case," Virgin said. "We also have two boats in the water ready to lay down containment booms, if that become necessary."

Raymond Olivera, of the Texas General Land Office, led a GLO Oil Spill Response Team to the site Tuesday.

"I have a man in a meeting now with people trying to decide how to proceed," he said Tuesday afternoon. "The fuel has been offloaded, and there is no longer any danger of a spill."

He said the boat appeared to be heavily damaged, with several holes in the hull. "It's just sitting on the rocks," he said. "That seems to be what's keeping it above the waterline where it is."

The federal government awarded the salvage contract to T&T Salvage out of Houston, Olivera said. T&T then subcontracted the job to Marine Services of Port Isabel, owned by Billy Kenon.

A spokesman for Marine Services who asked not to be identified said a meeting was underway about 4:30 to determine the best course of action. He said the fuel had now been removed from the boat's tanks.

There appears to be doubt in some quarters that the boat will float if it is just pulled free of the jetty. The Marine Services spokesman said his company will do whatever the various agencies decide in this afternoon's meeting.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

What i think is funny is that we haven't had any stormy weather or fog in a while that i can think of. Also why were his nets still hanging off the boat?


----------

